# Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer



## AmAngeln (27. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe gestern im Angelshop gesehen, dass Jenzi und Dega gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer anbieten, welche 2 Jahre lang haltbar sein sollen und man sie einfach nur vor dem Angeln 10 Minuten - 40 Minuten in Salzwasser legen soll und man damit wie mit normalen Sandwürmern fangen soll.

Meine Frage : Habt ihr damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht und lief es gut oder hat darauf nichts gebissen?

MfG, AmAngeln


----------



## N00blikE05 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

Hi, hab mir testweise in Dk gefriergetrocknete Wattwürmer gekauft und mit geangelt. Parallel hatte ich lebende Seeringelwürmer auf der anderen Rute und ich hatte nur Bisse auf die lebenden bzw. frischen Würmer gehabt. Zwar halten die getrockneten deutlich besser aber fangen überhaupt nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## meckchris (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

Beim Gefriertrocknen wird dem Gut viel oder sogar jegliche Feuchtigkeit entzogen.Könnte es sein,daß die Fische dann nur an den Fastentagen sich daran vergreifen?


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

Besser wie gar keine Würmer. Und als so einen Notköder muss man diese getrockneten Würmer und Mini-Squids auch sehen. Wobei die Squids, min. 12 Std. eingeweicht, gar keine so schlechten Köder abgeben.


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hi, hab mir testweise in Dk gefriergetrocknete Wattwürmer gekauft und mit geangelt. Parallel hatte ich lebende Seeringelwürmer auf der anderen Rute und ich hatte nur Bisse auf die lebenden bzw. frischen Würmer gehabt. Zwar halten die getrockneten deutlich besser aber fangen überhaupt nicht.
> 
> 
> Gruß



schön beschrieben.
und überrascht gar nicht.
überrascht aber schon, dass es dich überrascht.
hat es dich wirklich überrascht?


----------



## N00blikE05 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

Nein überhaupt nicht! Hätte mich aber über eine Überraschung gefreut.#6


----------



## Surf (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

Hab die Dinger ein paar Mal hintereinander aus Gag beim Brandungsangeln benutzt,  war totale Geldverschwendung. Früher hatte das einmal geklappt, wobei ich eher glaube das da aus Futterneid gebissen wurde... da hab ich wirklich mit allem möglichen besser gefangen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

Ich denke, das verhält sich ähnlich wie mit den Gulb-Ködern - bei Bewegung wird es einigermaßen gehen.


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

wenn ich ringler über habe friere ich die ein für schlechte Zeiten (im Vakuum) halten dann nicht so doll am haken aber sind bei platten durchaus beliebt.|rolleyes


----------



## AmAngeln (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*



Andal schrieb:


> Besser wie gar keine Würmer. Und als so einen Notköder muss man diese getrockneten Würmer und Mini-Squids auch sehen. Wobei die Squids, min. 12 Std. eingeweicht, gar keine so schlechten Köder abgeben.



Moin,

kann übers Internet nichts finden, wenn ich Mini-Squids eingebe. Kannst du mir mal sagen, wo ich so etwas im Internet kaufen kann?


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DRY-BAIT-DYN...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ae5c7f7


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gefriergetrocknete Seeringelwürmer*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DRY-BAIT-DYN...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ae5c7f7

http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/dynabait-sand-worms/131080/p

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...jsf?sid=s1383009400944&sourceRefKey=TSo2xhSnu


----------

